
Nobody Hates Software More Than Software Developers (2009) - taylorwc
http://blog.codinghorror.com/nobody-hates-software-more-than-software-developers/
======
crpatino
TL;DR -> Developers know better than to install random crappy software from
shady third parties. They know what is like in the sausage factory, so they
can figure out this is going to be a disappointment. Somehow, this ties up to
every mature programmer being painfully aware that he sucks, both personally
and as a (typical?) part of the industry.

